# My 22 Week Journal



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey all,

I was pretty regular reader on this forum last year for around 6 months. In this 6 months of heavy training my goals continually changed as as a result I never achieved my primary goal. After that i took a break due to a rotator cuff injury and my diet went to s**t. This is going to be an insight into my next serious 5 months. I have already completed a month of daily training. Any pointers and comments are more that welcome. So when i started on the 30th April last year I was 93kg and 33% BF standing at 5'7" and 22 years old. 10 Months on i am 79kg at around 22% BF so i kept a fair amount off.

My diet is as follows:

No alcohol, no chocolate and pretty much no cheat days as I find they ruin my flow completely. I'm better at going strict or not at all.

7:30am: 5 eggs whites 1 yolk, 2 brown toast no spread

10:00am: 50g protein, 5g creatine, 30g WMS

13:00: Chicken Breast, 90g brown pasta, 200g mixed veg

16:00: 50g protein, 5g creatine, 30g WMS

19:00: Chicken/Turkey/Steak, medium sweet potato, 200g veg

Misc Items: Multi Vits, Vit C, Omega oils, ZMA, Clenbuterol 4 weeks on 4 weeks off, EPH before workout on lifting days.

At the gym I work on a 5 day split with 40-50 mins cardio before each session. Cardio is done 7 days a week, with 3 days off once every 4 weeks.

All weights are 4 sets x6 reps

Monday: Legs - Squats at around 100kg, leg press at 200kg, leg raises at 91kg, leg curls at 60kg, calf raises at 100kg

Tuesday: Chest- Flat Bench 30kg DBs, Incline Bench 25kg, Flat Flys 15kg, Incline flys, decline cable press

Wednesday: Back- Lat Pulldown working up to 70kg, Seated row working up to 63kg, Deadlift 100kg, One arm bent over row 32.5kg, Rear Delts fly.

Thursday: Shoulder- Machine Shoulder Press working up to 60kg, Upright row at 60kg, Front raises at 15-17.5kg, Trap shrugs 30kg each, side raises 12.5-15kg

Friday: Arms- Tri Dips 4 sets to failure, rope pulldown at 55kg, overhead extension at 55kg, behind back extension at 15kg, incline seated bucep curls at 17.5kg, close grip ezbar curls at 35kg, cable bar curls at 45kg, one arm preacher curls at 25kg.

Saturday: 50min Run

Sunday: 50 min Run

I usually add an exhaustion set at the end of each muscle group to really get a good burn but sometimes i am just too tired to make 4 more reps at half the weight.

So my goal is to improve strength and very slowly drop fat. 22 weeks is my goal and around 22 pounds fat wise is what i want to lose. I start the clen tomorrow so i will see how that works. I'm hoping i dont overload myself but i am usually pretty good at working to a strict regime. If you remember me from before you will see i have improved strength quite well, and every week i feel stronger. Thanks and I look forward to you comments.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Week 5 - Monday.

I started the clen yesterday at a dose of 40mcg in the am. I definately felt strange but no sign of tremors however I did have a loss of apetite. I ate through this and kept myself hydrated. I chose not to train on sunday as i thought the clen might me on the first day so i had a day of rest. I started this morning with my usual eggs and 40mcg of clen, an hour wait and then off to the gym. Managed about 6 mins on the runner before my legs felt very sluggish (this tends to happen to me from time to time for no apparent reason) so I transfered to the X Trainer and did 10km in around 40 mins at level 8. Felt quite hot compared to usual but so drank about a litre of water straight after.... now that was a bad idea!

On to my leg workout:

Leg Press - 12x130kg warm up 4x8 @ 200kg

Seated Leg Curl - 12x42kg warm up 4x8 working up to 70kg

Leg raises - 12x42kg warm up 4x6 working from 90 up to 112kg

Calf Raises setted with 20x bodyweight raises - 4x12 @ 100kg

All in all i am happy with today. I'm looking forward to chest tomorrow, but not looking forward to my French Exam in the afternoon! I will be upping the dose of clen from 40mcg to 80mcg taken at breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sound. Will read this


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Today was a crappy day. Not so much because of gym but because of Uni and f***ing about in Plymouth town. Skipped the cardio today as I only had 45 mins to get everything done today:

Chest-

Flat DB Press 4x6 30kg

Incline DB Press 4x6 25kg

Cable Flies - 4x8 at setting 7

Pec Fly Machine - 4x8 63kg

Decline Cable Press - 4x8 setting 8

I didnt feel great as it was too early and I had time limitations so not a huge amount of rest. Plus my meal times were all off due to over running lectures. All in all i am glad it is over. On the plus side I got my first Door Supervisor work secured for this saturday in a quiet pub near Plymouth. Brilliant. Cheers for reading!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol rc injury but no rc work now???

shame on you for letting an injury mess up your diet.

your rc doesnt stop you doing cardio...

consistency young dude :becky:

i`m with you on no cheat days tho-its easier to be a total masochist.

i`m still not convinced training 5x a week and 7x a week cardio is a good thing but youre more than welcome to blow me away with some awesome after pics 

oh how come no meal before bed?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol rc injury but no rc work now???
> 
> shame on you for letting an injury mess up your diet.
> 
> ...


Some good spots there from Cal.

Ditch the Eph - it's linked to muscle tears.

Sounds like your hamstrings are weak compared to your quads.

Quite alot of chest stuff in there, just go heavy on a couple of exercises and do something to pump and stretch the fascia if you like.

Do an RC warm up before bench.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah well i have ditched 2 days cardio - day after leg work, and sunday. My hams are weak yes and super friggin tight. I had some physio on them and have daily stretches which i forgot to mention. Any tips on strengthening them or just keep on working?

As for chest - what do you have in mind tall?

As for Cal, you are right, i will add in my old rotator strengthening exercises on the cable on mondays, to give them a few days to rest before normal shoulder plan. Happy?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol blissfully :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

swrutt said:


> Yeah well i have ditched 2 days cardio - day after leg work, and sunday. My hams are weak yes and super friggin tight. I had some physio on them and have daily stretches which i forgot to mention. Any tips on strengthening them or just keep on working?
> 
> As for chest - what do you have in mind tall?
> 
> As for Cal, you are right, i will add in my old rotator strengthening exercises on the cable on mondays, to give them a few days to rest before normal shoulder plan. Happy?


Hams = GMs / SLDL / Low Box Squats + Deads

Chest = Heavy Flat Bench, Heavy Close Grip Bench, Heavy Incline Bench.

Pump/Fascia stretching sets on Cable X-over if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok sounds good. I will give it all a go next mon/tuesday. I will do the SLDL and GMs today on my back day.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d choose one of those exercises or at the very least use light weights for one of them.

both will heavily stress your back.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok so I upped the clen to 80mcg. The results? A heavy onset of the shakes in the middle of a french exam. It was actually quite amusing! They cleared up shortly after thankfully. I started the day with a 6km run at 10km/h. My hams were quite tight today so I set about stretching them out thoroughly before starting my back work which consisted of:

Lat Pulldown - 4x6 working from 56 up to 70kg

Close grip pulldown - 4x6 at 63kg

Seated Row (narrow grip) - 4x8 at 63kg

SLDL - 65kg warm up set of 12. 3x8 @ 95kg

Rear Delts on pec dec - 35/42kg 4x8

Lots more ham stretches ended a pretty good workout. I am looking forward to my run tomorrow and shoulder work.

@Tall - I definately need to do some heavier chest work. I dont feel like I even worked out on chest yesterday. I dont feel at all sore on any part of my chest.

Now the question is: to add or not to add a 40g protein mix of 50% whey and 50% casienate at bedtime. Thoughts please people? Also any thoughts on any other supplements that would be worth taking such as free form amino acids and substances like GABA? Cheers for reading


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

long as you having protein last thing thats the main thing.

i usually have only tuna and milk.

if you want a slow acting protein just add milk to your whey..

i reckon its to easy to get bogged down in details that wiill have negligable effect on your progress.

defo sommat wrong if youre chests not sore after.

i can pretty much kill any body part in 3 sets....(5tops)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

swrutt said:


> Ok sounds good. I will give it all a go next mon/tuesday. I will do the SLDL and GMs today on my back day.


No real need for both of those mate - they are a very similar exercise


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> long as you having protein last thing thats the main thing.
> 
> i usually have only tuna and milk.
> 
> ...


I think I will just have a can of tuna each night right before bed. Cheers


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Today was a big shoulder session with only a 2 mile run as i had uni to go to. Diet is still good, no cravings and I slept well as always. People are commenting that my arms already look "beefier" although I put this down to the creatine.

Shoulder Press: working at around 55-60kg I alternated for 6x6 at front and side grips with 3 min rest period. I really felt them burning.

Front Raise @15kg Setted with side raises @10kg for 4x8

Upright row 4x8 @45kg

Shrugs with 20kg plates.

Tomorrow I have time limitations again so I am planning to run for an hour. Lets see if I can make it. This will be my first 10km non stop if I do.

As far as weight goes, I am not moving up or down which I actually think is good. With my diet I believe body composition should change with weight very slowly dropping. It does mean I cant faulter though as 22 more weeks at this current rate is a realistic goal toward 12%.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

swrutt said:


> I think I will just have a can of tuna each night right before bed. Cheers


eggs are good as is quark and cottage cheese before bed


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Just a quick one today as I have work to do. Just did an hours cardio today - 10min run, 5min row and 45min Xtrainer. Felt pretty good but i got cramp in my right calf running. Hams still quite tight from weds so I did a s**t load of stretching in addition to my usual stretches.

Question:| Anyone have any experience with Animal Stak products and the phytoecdysterone which they contain?

Cheers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not a fan of that ecdystone stuff or any other secret eastern european wonder herbs..


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Today was a 20min run with Triceps and Biceps. I have to say I have never had such a huge pump. It was a bit of a variation today focussing on strict technique and i learnt a lot today.

Z Bar Curls Wide Grip 10,8,6 reps @32.5kg

Z Bar Curls Close Grip 10,8,6 reps @32.5kg

Isolated Hammer Curls 3x15 @7.5kg

Isolated Open Curls 2x15 @7.5kg

Isolated Rotation Curls 1xFailure

Assisted Bicep Chins 3x5 with slowest lowering action

Seated Narrow Grip Row 10,8,6 @42kg

Quite a lot and i am sure Cal will have something to say about this!

Also Triceps:

Dips Between Benches with 25kg plate on lap 4x12

Pulldown 3x6 @55kg

Close Grip Bench 4x6-8 @55kg

Overheard Rope Extension [email protected]

I also had my body fat measured with a medical grade Impedance tester. I thought it was around 20% and I was quite pleased with the results. I will retest in 4 weeks.

Body Fat - 21.2% 17kg

Lean Mass - 78.8% 63kg

Water - 53.5% 42.84kg

BMR - 1934kcal Est requirement - 3288kcal

BMI 29.4

My goal is to lower body fat to 19% in the next 4 weeks, and to increase lean mass to 64kg. Wish me luck.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats 18 sets on biceps bud...how could you not be pumped?

but does pump neccessarily mean growth?

would even an assisted competitor do that many?

proof of the pudding is in the eating..blow me away with some big gun picz :becky:

heh heh i take it you didnt learn that less is some more...

glad youre enjoying training tho bud


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll blow you away with some big gun pics in a year or two haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I'll blow you


not while i still have a pulse matey :becky:


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

genuinely sat here and lmfao!


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Good to see I amused you. Ok so I have decided to swap my legs day to friday to give me the weekend to fully recover. It should mean I wont be so stiff for cardio work during the week. I had a tiring weekend with the gym on saturday morning and then work until 3am. I ended up getting 3 hours sleep due to a party at my house so felt rather crappy yesterday. I got an early night and feel well enough today.

I'm starting to look a lot better and I guess this will continue as I get in the 15-20% BF range. I am really starting to imagine how good I will look in the next few months.

I changed my chest workout slightly and went a bit heavier on everything:

Bench Press: 75-80kg 4 sets 4-6 reps with 3 mins between sets

Incline Bench - 60-65 4 sets 4-6 reps

Decline Cable Press at level 10 - 4 sets 6-8 reps

Pec Flys - 7x10 @49kg. Trying that Facia stretching method.

Followed this with 10min run, 25 min Xtrainer.

Tomorrow I will have a fat burning cardio session of 60 mins with no weights as I have lectures and an exam 9-5pm.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

A quick one today as I have work in 10 mins. Dry weight this morning was 12 stone 6 so I am headed in the right direction nice and slowly as I had hoped. I think everything is pretty spot on as far as diet and training goes atm. I guess I will have to see how my composition changes when I next get tested in 3.5 weeks.

It was Back today:

15min run followed by 25min xtrainer.

4x5 Pullups

Lat Pulldown - 4x6 at 70-75kg

Close Grip Pulldown 4x6 at 70-75

Dumbell Straight Leg Deads - 3x10 at 50kg

Rear Delt Flies at 4x6-8 at 35 - 45kg

Wide Grip Row 4 sets working up to 77kg 6 reps

I enjoyed it today as always. I hope to have the liquid fury by friday for my bi/tri workout. Anyways must be off! Cheers all


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh i will be posting some progress pics after my next testing. So in 4 sats time.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Today was shoulders. My back was a little tender from yesterday but not too bad at all. I cracked on with the following:

10min Run

30mins X Trainer

Shoulder Press alternating side and front grips 4-6 reps, 3 sets of each with 3min break @55-65kg

Cable Front Raises - [email protected] level 4

Very Slow side raises - 4x10 @ 8kg

Upright cable bar row - 4x8 @55-65kg

Shrugs - 4x12-15 @ 25 kgs each side

I had the liquid fury today and definately felt "tighter" in the shoulders. Had a bit more vascularity on my arms too. I will see how it goes tomorrow for my favourite day - Biceps and Triceps.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok havent updated in a few days - been real busy. Had a great chest session yesterday and went for as much weight as i could. Was getting 6 reps with 80kg for 2 sets then 2 sets of 4 for 85kg. Hurts a bit today which is good. Also did some incline with 75kg and then decline and flys. All good. Today was back and it was pretty standard.

Pullups: 4x failure (around 6 reps)

Lat Pulldown: 4x6 @70-77kg

Close Grip Pulldown 4x6 @70-77kg

Wide Grip Row 4x6 @63-70kg

SLDLs: 4x8 working up to 95kg

Rear Delts 4x10 @35-42kg

I am also doing double cardio this week ready for easter weekend with the family. I will have 3 days to rest (i wont be off the diet much though). So I did 35 mins after my morning session and 50mins 5pm-6pm.

A quick question: I dont think i am getting enough fats in my diet. I was thinking of having 50g almonds mid morning and 50g mid afternoon. Is this sufficient or do i need more?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

why do you do stiff legged deadlift on back day ? they are more suited to legs

you could add olive oil to your rice and peanut butter to your shakes , the nuts are fine also

fb


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah I do them for hams on my back day. I was told they would be ok to sub out for normal DLs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fat boy - how rank does oil in a shake taste?

do the other ingrediants mask it?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

to be honest you dont realy notice it cal, you only need a spoonfull. i mix it in rice thats quite nice


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you put rice in a shake?


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Cal you nub..... he uses it on his rice which he has with one of his main meals.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohh yeah heh heh.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

pmsl glad sombody understood


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Today was last day before a 4 day break for easter weekend. I will stick with my diet rigidly through the weekend and do an hour of starved cardio before breakfast whilst back at the folks. I'm really starting to see a good solid base coming through. Everything i am doing seems to be working well with shoulders looking bigger, pecs feeling solid, and consistant strength gains. Infact i am smashing some of my personal bests. I manage 8 reps of 125kg on leg raises for example the other day.

I took yesterday off the gym and rested so I could have a good bi/tri session today. It was pretty good and I dropped the cardio except for warm up and warm down as i felt a bit ill. I wont do a full write up but it was a mix of dips, pullups (trying to do every other day to improve the rep count), and varios curls. I have also ordered some gravity boots for my doorframe chinup bar as i really want to start to get going on decent core stuff for the beach (hopefully I will get my BF down far enough).

So progress on the weight loss is slow but steady so i am happy there. Im interested to know my BF (i reckon around the 20% mark) and hope to hit 19% 2 weeks on sat for my monthly test. Im stocked up on supplements for the next 3 months so I just gotta keep up the gym and get my uni work done. Cant wait to post some pics in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8 consintency is the name of the game


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a horrible chest session today after 4 days off over easter. I felt very weak (i think i was quite dehydrated) and ended up nearly dropping the bar on my 6th incline rep at only 55kg. I was pretty pissed off and my left shoulder started playing up again. I finished off with some pec flies and a bit of machine press.

I'm looking really good as far as fat goes so i'm gonna dedicate this week to less lifting and more cardio - try and get 8 cardio sessions in the next 4 days and have sunday off. I have also read a lot about the FST-7 method which everyone is raving about and have decided I will run this from next monday. I have some good sample routines and I cant wait to get started.

I managed to stick to my diet reasonably strictly this last weekend but I ended up missing a couple of meals each day (prolly why i'm not feeling so strong today). Glad to be back in Plymouth now although i really need to be getting on with some work. SO the plan for this week is just to take it easy on my lifts and to get hydrated and back into the routine. oh and i have a date aka bootycall this sat to train towards - if eating is cheating then call me a cheat


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Went out to watch the footie last night and was pretty gutted as i really thought the reds could pull it off. At half time decided i would have a few drinks which then turned into a half bottle of vodka. Oh dear god, i feel like crap. Not the best way to hydrate the body! Well i'm gonna force my lunch down and get to the gym in the evening if i dont feel like death still and do a hard hour of cardio and my weights. Oh dear god, someone please anaethetise me,


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Woke up a bit late still feeling like s**t today. I need to stop doing this. Random drinking is fun but completely worthless to me. I drank about 2 litres of water with brekkie and then went and did 45 mins cardio at the gym. Had lunch and then went back for another 35 mins and my back session. I kept everything light/bodyweight as i'm resting up a little ready to hit FST-7 hard on monday. I feel good now but prolly took 2 steps forward and 1 step back this week due to the night out and crappy nutrition yesterday. I shouldnt be going out at all from this point until mid may as i have important exams coming up so im saying no to all alcohol related activities and will have a big night or two when i actually deserve it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmmm why not stay in with a bong-its calorie free :becky:

party on dude!


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I cant stand weed. It just sends me to sleep. Never had you plugged as a stoner cal.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol you gotta smoke your way past the sleepy stage lol..

yeah i do smoke rather more than i should..gotta try n give up/cut down again...not good being serious for once..


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Had a friggin awesome weights session today. I tried the FST-7 bi/tri workout and it was sick. Arms were 15.25 inches pumped and felt like they were on fire. I was however, knackered, so i didnt do any cardio. Everytime i think i'm making no progress i have a sick day like today where i get so pumped i can see a sweet lot of lean tissue starting to show through. I wanted to go on the tanita today but i will hold off until next sat to get to the 1 month measurement mark. I'm praying for 18-19% BF but you just never know. Oh and some pics to come of all bodyparts (except for the most intimate) when someone is around that can take them for me. I'm still the same weight as a few weeks ago but mebe my consistant diet is doing for me what i planned it would. If i am right then i'm seriously considering trying to get to lean mass up to 70kg (currently 63kg) by christmas with a view to think about competing for fun in the next 12-18 months.

So workout was as follows:

4x 8-12 tri dips body weight

4x 8-12 rope push down 60kg

7x 8-12 overhead extension 40kg

4x 8-12 alternate db curls 15kg

4x 8-12 preacher curls 40kg

7x Barbell curl 25kg


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Have had a pretty good week diet/cardio/training wise. Tomorrow I get to see how the last month has worked. How I progress from here will greatly depend on my body composition. I have planned to follow the "Ultimate Diet 2.0" from monday if fat loss isnt really occurring as planned. I have everything in place so lets wait as see. Obviously following a hardcore glycogen depletion regime like this will be very hard to start with so I will post a bit more often if I do start it. Fingers crossed I dont have to as it looks brutal!


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

this is a decent journal mate ..keep up the hard work


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I write this extremely happy with myself! I have actually done very well this past 4 weeks so I wont be changing anything in the next month atleast. I will keep the Ultimate Diet 2.0 for probably about 8-12 weeks time when i predict things might slow down again. Here are the results of my 2 body composition readings:

28th March ------------------------25th April------------------Change

Weight 80kg------------------------80kg

BF = 21.2%--------17kg------------19.2%--------15.4kg-------2% lost 1.6kg 3.52lbs

Lean = 78.8%------63kg------------80.8%--------64.6kg-------2% gain 1.6kg 3.52lbs

Water = 53.5%-----42.84kg---------55.3%--------44.2kg------1.8% gain 1.56kg 3.43lbs

BMR 1934--------------------------1979

BMI 29.4---------------------------28.3

So i guess this shows you can put lean mass on and lose fat although I am prolyl still slightly in the newbie gains area. The results also show i put on 0.88lb non water lean mass so I assume this would be actual muscle without water content.

I'm going to increase carbs tomorrow by 30% to have a bit of a refuel and then carry on as I am for another 4 weeks. Hopefully i can have similiar results.

So my aim for the next month: Increase Lean mass to 66kg, decrease BF by 2%. Pictures to follow.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

19% Bodyfat


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Keep up the good work, you have a come a long since when you said you started last year!


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna get to that magic 10% BF if it kills me!!!! I think i'm gonna look good in the next few months!! Just need a back wax and some sort of a tan haha!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

haha I could do with the tan anyway!

I am looking to cut down my BF too, I have decided to cut out alcohol for the distant future so this should help me to achieve my goals.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I have found that alcohol was basically a massive problem for me in the past. I'm only 23 but i spent the ages of 17-22 heavily drinking 2-3 times a week. This was a major factor in both physical and emotion problems i have had. It also seriously affected my job at the time (i was actually a Police Officer). As far as training goes it takes me 3 days to recover from a night out and it isnt worth doing that often. Drinking is enjoyable in moderation...... the great thing being 6-8 weeks of very little/no alcohol lowers you tolerance massively! I went from drinking nearly a litre on an average night out to no having a few beers and a couple of vodkas, forgetting everything and feeling like crap the next day! Good times! Good luck with it - we are all in the same boat! Hopefully one day I won't need to drink ever!


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Well actually f**k it. I'm gonna go head first into the Ultimate Diet 2.0. Here is my plan for it. I should be able to drop 1% BF a week quite easily on it apparently. I've decided getting BF down is more important to me than putting mass on (i wanna look good for summer). So here is my plan:

Monday - 1200kcals - 60g carbs, 250g protein, 40g fat

Tuesday - 1200kcals - 60g carbs, 250g protein, 40g fat

Wednesday - 1200kcals - 60g carbs, 250g protein, 40g fat

Thursday - 900kcals up to 5pm - 45g carbs, 160g protein, 25g fat

Thursday afternoon - Friday - 5500kcals - 1000g carbs, 300g protein, 50g fat (eat ever 2-3 hours even throughout night)

Sat - 2200kcals - 260g carbs, 250g protein, 40g fat

Sun - 2200kcals - 180g carbs, 250g protein, 80g fat

Training:

Monday: Chest/Back/Shoulders - 10 sets 15reps each body part, 45mins cardio

Tuesday - Legs/Arms/Abs -10 sets 15 reps each body part, 45mind cardio

Wednesday - Optional Cardio

Thursday - Cardio morning. Afternoon during carb load 4x6-12 legs/chest/back/shoulders

Friday - Off

Saturday -

A1. Squat or deadlift: 2-3 3-6 2 minutes

A2. Calf raise 2-3 3-6 2 minutes

B1. Flat bench 2-3 3-6 2 minutes

B2. Bent over row 2-3 3-6 2 minutes

C1. Incline bench 1-3 3-6 2 minutes

C2. Pulldown or chin 1-3 3-6 2 minutes

D. Front squat or leg press 1-3 3-6 3 minutes

E1. Shoulder press 2-3 3-6 2 minutes

E2. Rear lateral 2-3 3-6 2 minutes

F1. Barbell curl 1-2 3-6 2 minutes

F2. Close grip bench 1-2 3-6 2 minutes

Sunday - Off

Rinse and repeat. Will post weekly pics from next monday.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok well I have just prepared my food for the carb load starting tonight after training. Jesus christ - 250g protein and 900g carbs looks like a lot to eat. I decided to make a MASSIVE curry and I'm thinking i might be a bit sick of it by the time friday night comes around. It is a stupid amount to eat. Im gonna be sh*tting a lot. Anyways, no pain no gain. I will psot a pic of the food sometime in the next few days and let you know how i feel after eating it.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

My curry turned out horrible so i went for the following to meet my 1000g carb quota:

1 box Cookie Crisp

1 Box swedish crisp bread

2 weight watchers meatballs/spag

5 bagels

1 litre chocolate milk

Protein from tuna, shakes, meatballs. Looking forward to the power workout 2morrow. Gonna go really heavy on everything (got a dedicated spotter for saturdays now too). As far as cosmetic effects of the glycogen load i look really big compared to the previous 4 days. Next week i will deplete harder as i dont think i pushed myself enough.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok i've been really busy the last 2 weeks. I ditched the diet and been going a bit mental drinking lots and eating crap. No gym either.... it is all good though - i have just had 6 exams and the last one is tomorrow so after this weekend I will be back on it again. Good times.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Was back in the gym and felt pretty good. Waiting on a new stock of clen and now i have finished uni will be turning the dial up on the training. Mainly going to focus on a lot of cardio and max of 3 x 4 weights on each body part split over the week. Will adapt both exercises used and rep ranges week to week. I have aroudn 14 weeks left to hit my goal of 13% bodyfat so need to lose approx 7kg of fat. Easily doable with clen and my diet. Just gotta stick to it again! Haaha. The end is in sight, although it will bring a new beginning no doubt.


----------

